# 4 Ways to Improve Your Plumbing Website



## PlumbingZone (Feb 10, 2016)

By now, most professional plumbers know that a plumbing website is the best base from which to launch all plumbing marketing efforts. If your plumbing website is a few years old, it may be time for an update to keep up with the constant change of technology and trends. 

A great plumbing website that is creative, interesting and user-friendly can really enhance your marketing results by being a great source to drive new business your way. The trick is to not only get web traffic to your company website, but to make it worth the effort. To do this, it’s important to broaden your web presence.

When promoting your plumbing company, it’s important to think local, despite the inclination to “go big or go home”. Broad-based advertising is rarely effective too far beyond your immediate service area. 

Remember, as your business grows, so will your marketing area. For now, consider creating a message for one potential customer and visualize the best way to reach that person – not a crowd – by keeping your message short and personal. You want local consumers to know what you do as soon as they see your brand. 

To cut through all the digital noise people deal with today, it’s important to have a clear and concise message as to what you do and why someone should call you when they need an expert. 

Include a Clear Call to Action

Once you streamline your message, include a very clear call to action. For example, if you want people to book appointments online, include a contact form on the landing page of your website. 

If you’d rather emergency calls go directly to your business or cell phone, include those numbers on the header of every page on your site, along with a short list of your emergency contact hours/days. The easier you make it for potential clients to contact you, the better the response you'll get. 

Make Your Website Mobile Accessible

More and more people are using mobile devices these days to find things on the web. Smartphones and tablets are taking over and some believe that before long, the number of mobile users will surpass desktop users. With this in mind, it’s vital to your marketing effort that your business website is also mobile friendly. 

Have you looked at your website on a mobile phone – and does it look like it should? There are many ways to include the mobile browsing world, from making sure your business address and phone number is in text on your website to actually providing a mirror website designed specifically for mobile users. Many web hosting companies also offer the options of making your website mobile accessible.

Integrate with Social Media Sites

Social media is probably one of the big marketing forces to be reckoned with, as it can be a great source for steering web traffic to your plumbing website. In order to increase your web presence and success on these sites, provide links on your website to all of your social media accounts and vice versa. 

Inbound links from social media sites, particularly Facebook, Twitter, LinkedIn, Google+ and Reddit, can very possibly be the largest source of traffic for your plumbing website, if utilized properly. 

Make the time to actively grow your social media networks in order to reach consumers that fit your target audience. It’s not easy to provide relevant, attention-grabbing content on a regular basis, but the time and possible expense (if you hire freelance writers) can prove well worth it. Once you get into the rhythm of providing a constantly changing stream of content, the very nature of social media will actually do a lot of the work for you. 

Include Business Review Sites

No matter how you feel about social recommendation/review sites, when you own a growing plumbing business, it’s time to get serious about playing the game. Customer review sites are basically local directories that allow consumers to express their opinions about the various businesses in the directory. 

Visitors to the site can conduct a search for a plumber in a certain city or area and get listings along with ratings and reviews from current and previous customers of each business listed in the search results. 

Take the time to create accounts with one or more of the tops sites, such as Yelp, Angie’s List, Google My Business and Yahoo! Local – and start filling those sites with customer reviews. If you don't already have a method of acquiring testimonials from your clients – create one; they make excellent marketing tools. Make sure to link these sites to your main business website and offer customers the option of leaving their remarks on each.

Your plumbing website is only going to be as effective as you make it. Simply creating a website and expecting it to bring in the amount of business you want isn't enough. You have to be proactive in increasing your web presence in order to achieve the growth goals you set for your business.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

good stuff


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

No thanks spammer


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Debo22 said:


> No thanks spammer


Thanks for pointing it out. It is gone. :yes:


----------



## JohnHager (Mar 20, 2016)

This is another great post, Admin
Could you please tell what is the best color for Call to action button. I hear that orange is the best but I see many site use red or blue


----------

